# Road Bike VS Hybrid Bike



## paulb55 (18 Aug 2011)

Hi Fellow Mad Cyclists

I have a question that has been bothering me for a while now and especially when a lycra clad road biker goes past me on a hill whilst i struggle, so my question is *what is the real difference between road and hybrid bikes*

Are Road bikes faster than hybrids and if so why or is it tat road bikers are fitter

Is the gearing on road bikes better that the gears on hybrids

Are road bikes much lighter than hybrids and is that why they are so fast

I am just puzzled by this and as i have a Specialized Crosstrail Comp hybrid which is about 4 months old i have been debating with myself to get a road bike but at around £500 is it worth it to see the difference

This may seem a illogical question but i really need some feedback on this folks

Thanks Paul


----------



## zexel (18 Aug 2011)

It's not about the bike....

I was doing a 100 mile sportive on my road bike and going along nicely about 18mph and this person on a hybrid went past me doing at least 20mph. Does that mean road bikes are slower.

Fundamentally on a road bike one is using less energy for the same amount of work, eg, lighter, more aerodynamic. But it's not the bike doing the work.


----------



## twowheelsgood (18 Aug 2011)

Too many variables. There is no definition of what a "hybrid" is.

There are generally 3 things that govern the speed of a bike (in order of importance) riding position (aero), tyres and weight.

My hybrid has a longer, lower stem, the tyres are 25c and I live with the 2kg more weight. It's about 1-1.75kph slower over a commute to work (about 40 seconds) than my road bike

But then I don't have to live with the compromises, I can fit guards, a rack etc.

The reason most roadies will overtake you uphill is probably better fitness and technique and maybe lower bodyweight. The situation probably wouldn't change if you swapped bikes. 

Personally, unless you are into cycling as a sport of for training for other sports, a roadie is a poor choice as an "only bike" but if you had more than one then I'd definitely have one cos riding them is more fun.


----------



## lulubel (18 Aug 2011)

twowheelsgood said:


> Personally, unless you are into cycling as a sport of for training for other sports, a roadie is a poor choice as an "only bike" but if you had more than one then I'd definitely have one cos riding them is more fun.



I have to say, I totally disagree with this.

I ride purely for enjoyment and to keep fit (certainly not into racing), my road bike is my only bike, and I love it.

(Well, I say it's my only bike because it's the only bike I ever ride. I've got a mountain bike as well - bought it 18 months ago, and have ridden it 3 times I think.)

Rider fitness levels, bodyweight and technique are the biggest contributing factors in how fast you can ride up hills. Once you've improved all those to the point where you can't realistically improve much further, it's worth looking at the bike (unless you're riding a full-suss MTB with knobblies on the road, of course, but since you're not doing that ....)

Of course, *wanting* a road bike - just because - is another matter entirely. If that's what you're feeling, the only thing that will help is buying a road bike


----------



## Norm (18 Aug 2011)

What is a hybrid?


----------



## Simba (18 Aug 2011)

Norm said:


> What is a hybrid?



A poor man's road bike 

(can of worms opened)


----------



## paulb55 (18 Aug 2011)

Simba said:


> A poor man's road bike
> 
> (can of worms opened)



Cheeky Cheeky


----------



## Zoiders (18 Aug 2011)

It's a tool box.

Directly comparing a "hybrid" with drop barred road bike is always going to get confusing.

Equipment, weight and gears wise a lot of hybrids have much more in common with drop bar tourers and the two often get used in cross over roles, people commute on tourers and people tour on hybrids.

If you compare an actual flat barred road bike with a drop bar bike of the same spec, performance wise you are going to see little or no difference unless you are really going to be riding on the drops which can give you the edge into the wind or descending as you simply get more tucked and aero, not everyone is comfortable with that though so it's down to choice. I have seen guys running flat bar road bikes with tri bars like the cheap Profile Century looped bars and flat out they add a useful extra position.

As a case study

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/rapid/7844/45452/

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/defy.2/7842/45447/

Two of the lower mid range Giant bikes, a few spec differences aside both are going to offer very similar performance.

If what your really want is something that takes more equipment such as racks, guards, luggage, dyno lights, one of those fugly orange safety lollies that stick out like the indicator on a Morris Oxford, well then drops or flat's is simply a preference, you could even just go for butterfly bars which are popular in Europe.


----------



## TheCharityShop (18 Aug 2011)

Simba said:


> A poor man's road bike
> 
> (can of worms opened)



Here we go, latent snobbery rearing its head, alot of road bikers turn their noses up at other cyclists and have appalling arrogance, constantly out to scalp the poor pleb on a hybrid or other


----------



## paulb55 (18 Aug 2011)

TheCharityShop said:


> Here we go, latent snobbery rearing its head, alot of road bikers turn their noses up at other cyclists and have appalling arrogance, constantly out to scalp the poor pleb on a hybrid or other


----------



## gaz (18 Aug 2011)

TheCharityShop said:


> constantly out to scalp the poor pleb on a hybrid or other


Perhaps they are just faster?


----------



## Simba (18 Aug 2011)

TheCharityShop said:


> Here we go, latent snobbery rearing its head, alot of road bikers turn their noses up at other cyclists and have appalling arrogance, constantly out to scalp the poor pleb on a hybrid or other



Sense of humour failure? I have respect for anyone that gets out on the bike no matter what they are riding. Unless they are breaking the law of the roads.


----------



## Norm (18 Aug 2011)

TheCharityShop said:


> ...constantly out to scalp the poor pleb on a hybrid or other


What's a hybrid?


----------



## Norm (18 Aug 2011)

Go on, then, Lee, define it.


----------



## Mark_Robson (18 Aug 2011)

It's a catch all term for a multi purpose bike. Now the question is.............. what's a multi purpose bike?


----------



## Hip Priest (18 Aug 2011)

I've seen hybrid used to descibe anything from a flat-barred road bike to a MTB with slightly less knobbly tyres.


----------



## terry_gardener (18 Aug 2011)

looking at the specialized crosstail comp bikes they look closer spec'ed towards a MTB than road bike. with 700x45c tyres and just shy off 14kg bike, with front suspension is going to slow you down a little. 

where as a road bikes are less then 10kg and 23 or 25mm tyres and without suspension it is going to faster. 

i moved from a hybrid to a road bike and i find it is faster and hills are easier than before. 

best thing to do is try and borrow a road bike from a friend to have a ride on one, or go and have a test ride on one at your price range and make a decision on your findings. 

used the following bikes for my answer. 

specialized crosstrail comp 
and 
specialized allez 16 road bike


----------



## Piemaster (18 Aug 2011)

Hip Priest said:


> I've seen hybrid used to descibe anything from a flat-barred road bike to a MTB with slightly less knobbly tyres.



Yup.

I've got an older Giant Escape, basically their hardtail frame of the time with a rigid fork and (26") slick tyres. Giant sold it as a hybrid.
My son has a Carrera Gryphon. A flat barred road bike. A hybrid
Hybrids from opposite ends of the hybrid spectrum.


----------



## paulb55 (18 Aug 2011)

terry_gardener said:


> looking at the specialized crosstail comp bikes they look closer spec'ed towards a MTB than road bike. with 700x45c tyres and just shy off 14kg bike, with front suspension is going to slow you down a little.
> 
> where as a road bikes are less then 10kg and 23 or 25mm tyres and without suspension it is going to faster.
> 
> ...




Good explanation terry, i got the spaecialized comp as i do a fair bit of road cycling but when i see a canal tow path i just have to go on it so it suits me for that purpose.

I recently changed the tyres from 700x45 to 700x 38 and find that makes a slight difference but could i go lower on the tyres to say a 25 as you state

The only thing that is stopping me from getting an all out road bike is that i love to change my rides from road to canal tow path etc and yes, i must turn off the front suspension when i am on the road, which i can do on this make of bike


----------



## Cosmicned (18 Aug 2011)

I pondered this very question for ages - so I ended up with one of each! I find if I'm off on a dryish weekend 25+ mile jaunt, it's the road bike - but it's not much good for my short six mile commute - way too twitchy for dodging the traffic... that's where the hybrid comes into its own- I've got two Boardmans... the Hybrid is not too far removed from the road version anyway in 28c vs 23c tyre size - a few pounds heavier maybe but the disc brakes & inherent maneuverability have saved my bacon in many a tight spot hacking to work... just my two penneth...


----------



## John90 (18 Aug 2011)

The term hybrid is becoming obsolete isn't it? Replaced with 'city', 'urban', 'commuter', etc etc as the market differentiates to fill every niche and persuade us to buy the +1 we think we need, just as Marx predicted.

I think you should all come to your senses and buy a good sturdy MTB. A bike for all seasons.


----------



## paulb55 (18 Aug 2011)

well i may have to buy one so what about this one

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...uctId_786805_langId_-1_categoryId_165710#dtab

vs

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...uctId_810675_langId_-1_categoryId_165710#dtab

or

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/triban-3-173178017/#INFO-DETAIL


----------



## John90 (18 Aug 2011)

[email]paulbalfe01@sky.com[/email] said:


> well i may have to buy one so what about this one
> 
> http://www.halfords....yId_165710#dtab
> 
> ...



I'm no expert, but they are all cheap road bikes aren't they?


----------



## paulb55 (18 Aug 2011)

John90 said:


> I'm no expert, but they are all cheap road bikes aren't they?





yep you're right there, that's for sure, but for a first road bike well !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John90 (18 Aug 2011)

[email]paulbalfe01@sky.com[/email] said:


> yep you're right there, that's for sure, but for a first road bike well !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh. In that case I should just edit my last post to 'I'm no expert'.



Although you can't go far wrong with Decathlon for pretty much anything in my view. 

Also, there will be people on here shortly directing you to second-hand options.


----------



## vickster (18 Aug 2011)

Just do what I did and spend £1300 on your first road bike 

I had a Crosstrail sport, heavy lump of bike for road riding. Sirrus is my daily hack hybrid, quicker than the Crosstrail certainly, but won't beat a roadbike

To be honest, I think the rider's fitness and technique is far more important than the bike...look at the pros, all have the best bikes but some are far better than others


----------



## paulb55 (18 Aug 2011)

vickster said:


> Just do what I did and spend £1300 on your first road bike
> 
> I had a Crosstrail sport, heavy lump of bike for road riding. Sirrus is my daily hack hybrid, quicker than the Crosstrail certainly, but won't beat a roadbike
> 
> To be honest, I think the rider's fitness and technique is far more important than the bike...look at the pros, all have the best bikes but some are far better than others




*To be honest, I think the rider's fitness and technique is far more important than the bike...look at the pros, all have the best bikes but some are far better than others*
*
*
Nail being hit on the head by hammer i would say, and that says it all don't you think


----------



## Simba (18 Aug 2011)

John90 said:


> I'm no expert, but they are all cheap road bikes aren't they?



The Carerra TDF is a pretty solid road bike.


----------



## vickster (18 Aug 2011)

Yeah but you still need a road bike as your n+1 

The Specialized Allez range are at a good price right now


----------



## Norm (18 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1512409"] A Hybrid is a bike that has been designed to incorporate different facets of the various cycling classes that exist within cyling with the sole aim to give the user a bike that can be used as a multi purpose bike (with respect to terrain) and in all weathers. [/quote]Sounds like a cyclo-cross to me.

[QUOTE 1512409"]Typically this involves:

Flat barred MTB geometry for comfort and toughness.

MTB wheels that can take a MTB slick

Higher gear ratio for speed.

Wider gear ratio for off roading.

fitted lugs for taking a pannier.
[/quote]I'm not surprised to see that list which has several things many would disagree with, specifically, MTB wheels and pannier lugs.




Norm said:


> And the reason that I *despise* the word hybrid, which manages to be meaningless, useless and positively harmful at times. These three are all described as "hybrids" and they range from the Spec Crosstrail, a rigid mountain bike which would be good on all surfaces, to the Charge Mixer, which would struggle on even rough tarmac.



One of these would fit many people's first thoughts when the word hybrid was used, with 700c wheels and 28mm road tyres. 






A great bike, the Sirrus, I'd love to have one but 700c wheels with 28mm tyres, linear pull brakes... it's a road bike with flat bars, it would be outclassed by the proper choice when it hit its first woodland climb.

Also called a hybrid is one of these.




Again, a fantastic bike but front suspension, disc brakes, 37mm tyres and a 28x32 bottom gear are not exactly ideal for a bike to be used on the road and, if the OP was riding one, I wouldn't be surprised that he was scalped.

Hybrid means so much that it means nothing. Rigid MTB, flat-barred road bike, cruiser, shopper, Dutch, step-through, these are all words which mean something. "Hybrid" could mean any of these designs and more, so using it, particularly for peeps who are wanting to know what bike to get, is not helpful. Going back to your original response, Lee, if you thought about it you might realise how much saying "the clue is in the name" showed that you didn't really think about it at all. A "hybrid" between a road and an MTB could be a cyclo-cross, a fixie, a Charge Steamer, a Pashley Princess, a... well, people take it to mean so much that it means nothing.

IMO.


----------



## Norm (18 Aug 2011)

Oh, and if anyone wants to know how meaningless "Hybrid" is, check out some of the 1,300 hits on Evans' site alone when searching for that word.

http://www.evanscycles.com/categories/bikes/hybrid-bikes?


----------



## John90 (18 Aug 2011)

[email]paulbalfe01@sky.com[/email] said:


> *To be honest, I think the rider's fitness and technique is far more important than the bike...look at the pros, all have the best bikes but some are far better than others*
> *
> *
> Nail being hit on the head by hammer i would say, and that says it all don't you think



I don't know about far better. I suspect at pro level the difference between good and 'bad' is actually quite small.

I've seen a few threads on here saying 'it's the person not the bike'. But then there are also plenty that talk about how vastly superior road bikes are for speed. And if the differences between bikes are so small why does anyone other than a competitive cyclist spend a grand or more on a bike rather than buy (for example) one of the options the OP linked to?


----------



## vickster (18 Aug 2011)

But I assume at the pro level, there is a pretty big difference between the top pro and the bottom pro - so say #1 in world vs. the #1000 but they still ride similar bikes?

I bought the road bike I bought as I wanted something totally different to my Specialized hybrid...and I probably have more money than sense 

I would say there is a big difference on the road on a grand road bike versus say a £300 MTB...speed and comfort...but a pro on that £300 MTB would still thrash me on my carbon road bike


----------



## Norm (18 Aug 2011)

I increased my speed by nearly 20% on one of my bikes, just by changing tyres. I improved imes by 5% on another just by going clipless, but my commuting time over 10 miles was barely different between a road bike, a cyclo-x and a 20 year old MTB.

Speed depends on surface, gradient, junctions, traffic, fitness, destination & incentive, wind... and a whole lot more. However, (up to a point) an expensive bike with better kit works, feels, and looks (let's not deny vanity) so much better that some people think it's worth it, even if the engine is still too old, too heavy, smokes too heavily and drinks too much "fuel".


----------



## JonnyBlade (18 Aug 2011)

TheCharityShop said:


> Here we go, latent snobbery rearing its head, alot of road bikers turn their noses up at other cyclists and have appalling arrogance, constantly out to scalp the poor pleb on a hybrid or other



Shock over reaction


----------



## aberal (19 Aug 2011)

[email]paulbalfe01@sky.com[/email] said:


> *To be honest, I think the rider's fitness and technique is far more important than the bike...look at the pros, all have the best bikes but some are far better than others*
> *
> *
> Nail being hit on the head by hammer i would say, and that says it all don't you think



Nope. Nail missing head by a mile. Cadel Evans would not have won the TDF on a hybrid, mountain bike or sit up and beg bike with basket. He needed to be riding the equivalent bike of all his near competitors for his fitness and technique (and strength, stamina and mental endurance) to bear fruit. 

The same moderately fit man riding the same road route in the same weather conditions on a road bike, hybrid and mountain bike will complete the course in this order:

1. Road bike.
2. Hybrid.
3. Mountain bike.

The advantages of lighter weight, thinner tyres and aerodynamic position on a road bike will increase his speed through the reality that is physics and nothing else. All other things being equal. Enjoyment - a sensory, subjective thing will also increase. IMHO. 

A hybrid - in its original form, is simply a mix of road and mountain bike, offering the advantages of both but ultimately being neither one thing nor the other. People buying their first bike often gravitate towards them. Good for the country lanes and byways, they surmise, but it will also take you down the tow paths and farm tracks and bumpy lanes. Which they do - and no harm in that. They also make for the ideal commuting bikes, and possibly cheque book touring. Thick tyres for the crappy urban roads and flat bars with the brakes and gears always within easy reach see to that. 

But for fun - sheer unbridled thrills on two wheels, nothing really compares to a quality top of the range, road bike. Effortless light and fast and that's where the fun is to be found. 

Off road - nothing compares to an MTB. But that's another story.


----------



## John90 (19 Aug 2011)

Norm said:


> I increased my speed by nearly 20% on one of my bikes, just by changing tyres. I improved imes by 5% on another just by going clipless, but my commuting time over 10 miles was barely different between a road bike, a cyclo-x and a 20 year old MTB.
> 
> Speed depends on surface, gradient, junctions, traffic, fitness, destination & incentive, wind... and a whole lot more. However, (up to a point) an expensive bike with better kit works, feels, and looks (let's not deny vanity) so much better that some people think it's worth it, even if the engine is still too old, too heavy, smokes too heavily and drinks too much "fuel".



I think that's right, certainly in the city. I often get passed out by road bikes on a clear piece of road but I generally catch up with them at the next lights (unless they you-know-what). Rarely does a cyclist on the same route as me get completely out of sight unless they are willing to do things that I won't. 

As for aesthetics, I like the look of MTBs. Add the benefit of a smoother ride and the greater exercise benefits over a fixed distance and they're the best choice for me.


----------



## Rykard (19 Aug 2011)

How about a 29r?


----------



## paulb55 (19 Aug 2011)

Rykard said:


> How about a 29r?





Hi Rykard,

When you say 29r, are you saying change my tyres from a 700 x 38 to a 700 x 29, can i do that on my bike???????, and will it increase my average speed


----------



## vickster (19 Aug 2011)

I think a 29er is a different type of MTB with different sized wheels http://en.wikipedia....r_%28bicycle%29


----------



## vickster (19 Aug 2011)

aberal said:


> Nope. Nail missing head by a mile. Cadel Evans would not have won the TDF on a hybrid, mountain bike or sit up and beg bike with basket. He needed to be riding the equivalent bike of all his near competitors for his fitness and technique (and strength, stamina and mental endurance) to bear fruit.



That was my point - pros all on same bike (more or less in terms of type, weight, spec etc), the fitter, stronger one with better technique will beat the others - i.e. rider rather than bike


----------



## paulb55 (19 Aug 2011)

John90 said:


> I think that's right, certainly in the city. I often get passed out by road bikes on a clear piece of road but I generally catch up with them at the next lights (unless they you-know-what). Rarely does a cyclist on the same route as me get completely out of sight unless they are willing to do things that I won't.
> 
> As for aesthetics, I like the look of MTBs. Add the benefit of a smoother ride and the greater exercise benefits over a fixed distance and they're the best choice for me.



Hi John,

Why would you get greater exercise benefits over a fixed distance on a hybrid (MTB) ??????????


----------



## Moodyman (19 Aug 2011)

[email]paulbalfe01@sky.com[/email] said:


> Hi John,
> 
> *Why would you get greater exercise benefits over a fixed distance on a hybrid (MTB) ??????????
> *




More effort is needed to propel an MTB than a road bike.


----------



## Rykard (19 Aug 2011)

vickster said:


> I think a 29er is a different type of MTB with different sized wheels http://en.wikipedia....r_%28bicycle%29



thanks Vickster, it is exactly that basically an MTB with 700c or 29" wheels..


----------



## Ian 74 (19 Aug 2011)

Road bike wins by knock out in the 3rd round hybrid didn't stand a cat in a rocking chair factory's chance, he was slightly over weight and obviously didn't have the speed or power to beat the well bred road bike.


----------



## jugglingphil (19 Aug 2011)

Paul, 
your bike looks good and is obviously well sorted to mixed terrain cycling. Before buying another bike (or changing the one you have) you should think about the type of riding you'd like to do. 
If you'd like to carry one with the riding your doing, then stick to the same bike, when a roady whizzes past your when your on the tarmac, simply wave and carry on with your ride. 
On the other hand if you'd like to do some touring, sportives, audax, club runs etc etc then get a bike to help you achieve that goal.


----------



## wiggydiggy (19 Aug 2011)

[email]paulbalfe01@sky.com[/email] said:


> ...............
> *what is the real difference between road and hybrid bikes*
> 
> Are Road bikes faster than hybrids and if so why or is it tat road bikers are fitter
> ...



Road bikes are mostly used on the road and this is what they are best at. Hybrids can be used on road/trail and cope well with both.

Sometimes faster, sometime slower. The fitness of the rider affects the speed more

The gearing on road bikes will generally have some very high gears to put the speed down.

Weight is more affected by price than type of bike.

-----------------------------


----------



## paulb55 (19 Aug 2011)

jugglingphil said:


> Paul,
> your bike looks good and is obviously well sorted to mixed terrain cycling. Before buying another bike (or changing the one you have) you should think about the type of riding you'd like to do.
> If you'd like to carry one with the riding your doing, then stick to the same bike, when a roady whizzes past your when your on the tarmac, simply wave and carry on with your ride.
> On the other hand if you'd like to do some touring, sportives, audax, club runs etc etc then get a bike to help you achieve that goal.



Hi Phil,

500% agree with you and that's what i will do, best advice so far on this debate and simplistic in its nature, spotives, audax and club runs just aint me, love to ride my bike where it takes me and if that means going from road to canal towpath on same ride, then happy that i can do that with my bike.

saying that on a Tuesday and Thursday i do about 15 miles training rides up a few hills etc and they are 99% on the road so i may look at getting a cheap road bike just for those rides but come the weekend i will be out on my Hybrid pounding the roads and the off roads with delight


----------



## Rykard (19 Aug 2011)

wiggydiggy said:


> Weight is more affected by price than type of bike.
> 
> -----------------------------



Sonmething I read a while back was that it would be better to see whether the rider could lose weight (lbs) rather than paying a lot more for a lighter (ozs) bike.

i.e. why pay another £200 for a bike that is a pound lighter when the rider could lose 3-4 (or more) which would make more difference.

hopefully that has come across right... law of dimishing returns..


----------



## paulb55 (19 Aug 2011)

Rykard said:


> Sonmething I read a while back was that it would be better to see whether the rider could lose weight (lbs) rather than paying a lot more for a lighter (ozs) bike.
> 
> i.e. why pay another £200 for a bike that is a pound lighter when the rider could lose 3-4 (or more) which would make more difference.
> 
> hopefully that has come across right... law of dimishing returns..



Hi Rykard,

absolutely, common sense really


----------



## 007fair (19 Aug 2011)

For a specific example 
On my commute I have road and canal path sections and I do it on quite a light MTB (Scandium Kona 12kg)
The road is quite hilly and last week I caught a guy on a road bike on the up hill... on the down hill he came right past me Next uphill I caught him 
I think (IMO) that I was fitter than him but on the down hills his lower weight and narrow smooth tyres made all the difference


Also I would like to stand up for Hybrids here..
Yes its a loose term but this means choice! Confusing at first .. but it means you can buy a bike that exactly suits your needs - Once you know what those needs are If you want one nearer the MTB end fine.. or one thats almost a road bike also fine! 

For the OP he sounds like he needs what I want I light, flat barred hybrid with disc brakes and 700*28 or 32 tyres with clearance for mudguards - and no suspension.


----------



## Rykard (19 Aug 2011)

[email]paulbalfe01@sky.com[/email] said:


> Hi Rykard,
> 
> absolutely, common sense really



sometimes commen sense isn't all that common, especially when confronted with a nice new shiny bike.... (not speaking from experience btw )


----------



## paulb55 (19 Aug 2011)

Rykard said:


> sometimes commen sense isn't all that common, especially when confronted with a nice new shiny bike.... (not speaking from experience btw )



LOL - SO TRUE


----------



## Rykard (19 Aug 2011)

Hybrids tend to fall into 3 categories in my mind.

1) Based on an MTB with maybe more road orientated gearing and road tyres
2) Flat bat road bikes - like the Sirrus - basically a road bike with flat bars
3) Something in the middle which is a bit of a mish mash of the two above

I would go for 1 or 2 depending on what the majority of the use would be...


----------



## JonnyBlade (19 Aug 2011)

007fair said:


> For a specific example
> On my commute I have road and canal path sections and I do it on quite a light MTB (Scandium Kona 12kg)
> The road is quite hilly and last week I caught a guy on a road bike on the up hill... on the down hill he came right past me Next uphill I caught him
> I think (IMO) that I was fitter than him but on the down hills his lower weight and narrow smooth tyres made all the difference




I think you'll find that if he was heavier he would have blatted you on the downhills! You may of course have 'done him right royally' on the ascents 

Fitness will have an impact but so will distance travelled and personal targets


----------



## PpPete (19 Aug 2011)

I'm just baffled by the modern idea that a "road bike" cannot be used anywhere other than roads. Most canal tow-paths and cycle tracks are perfectly smooth enough. 

But then I grew up in an age before MTBs and if you had a "10 speed racer" and your route took you through the woods, you just got on with it. Stand up on the pedals, relaxed stance, let the bike find its own way through the tree roots & stones. I just don't do this often on my best bike these days because I cba to clean it after !


----------



## Rykard (19 Aug 2011)

we were walking around Old John in Bradgate park the other weekend and I was saying to the other half that I used to ride my racer (12spd peugeot on road tyres) up here. She was amazed and to be honest when I looked at the terrain so was I, oh to be young again....


----------



## paulb55 (19 Aug 2011)

Rykard said:


> we were walking around Old John in Bradgate park the other weekend and I was saying to the other half that I used to ride my racer (12spd peugeot on road tyres) up here. She was amazed and to be honest when I looked at the terrain so was I, oh to be young again....



Oh rykard

Your as young as you feel mate


----------



## Rykard (19 Aug 2011)

[email]paulbalfe01@sky.com[/email] said:


> Oh rykard
> 
> Your as young as you feel mate



and that's pretty old at the minute lol


----------



## Norm (19 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1512430"]Looking at the pics of the above bikes you have confirmed what I said in my original post. [/quote]One of the bikes which I posted bears some resemblance to what you posted. My point, though, was that both the Sirrus and the Scott Sportster are considered "hybrids", along with the Pashley Princess and the Charge Mixer. Other than the Sportster, they don't have MTB geometry, MTB wheels or MTB slicks and I don't think either the Mixer or the Princess have eyelets for panniers.

I wasn't saying that your definition (which was "_Flat barred MTB geometry for comfort and toughness, MTB wheels that can take a MTB slick, higher gear ratio for speed, wider gear ratio for off roading, fitted lugs for taking a pannier_") was wrong, just that it's too narrow to cover most of the 1,300 bikes on the Evans list of "hybrids"

Even the Scott Sportster doesn't fit your definition too well, as it has suspension.

[QUOTE 1512430"]edit: with respect to the Scott and it's gearing how can you say that is not ideal for the road when it has a range of 24-117? [/quote] Actually, I said "_front suspension, disc brakes, 37mm tyres and a 28x32 bottom gear are not exactly ideal for a bike to be used on the road_" Even looking at your narrow selection from that little lot, I can quite happily say that a 24" gear is not ideal for the road.

Going back on topic, though, (remember the original question was "*what is the real difference between road and hybrid bikes*"), I think that "hybrid" is such a broad definition that it is impossible to say what the difference is. It could be as little as "flat bars", it could be as much as "everything is different, including the bars, geometry, suspension, gearing, wheels sizes, tyres, saddle, pedals, fittings..."


----------



## aberal (19 Aug 2011)

vickster said:


> That was my point - pros all on same bike (more or less in terms of type, weight, spec etc), the fitter, stronger one with better technique will beat the others - i.e. rider rather than bike



So you reckon Cadel would have won the TDF on a sit up and beg with basket? You don't do you. I don't either. Bike rather than rider.


----------



## vickster (19 Aug 2011)

No, he won because despite being on the same bike as everyone else, he is a better cyclist! Rider, not bike in this instance  

Actually, who is he?

S'okay, just googled him


----------



## Norm (19 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1512453"] In my original definition about what a Hybrid I said ''typically'' not will have. [/quote]"Typically" or not, most of those bikes (Sirrus, Princess, Mixer) don't have any of those qualities, demonstrating the deficiencies in the term.

[QUOTE 1512453"]Maybe next time Norm you'll come up with your own definition rather then cherry picking someone else's. [/quote]And maybe you'll notice that I've already said that the term is meaningless because it is so vague. 

If I was to define what I think people mean by "hybrid", I'd say "flat bars, two wheels, one at each end".


----------



## MacB (19 Aug 2011)

eye of the beholder, or pen/keyboard of the marketing bod, for example:-

take a top end road bike and replace the drop bars with flat bars, and the trimmings - do you still have a road bike or is it a hybrid?

Or, is it just a bike that has certain qualities that make it more, or less, suited to certain types of riding?

I enjoyed drop bars but elbow issues, and the angle the bars provide, just didn't like me. So my road bike now sports a set of these:-

http://www.jonesbikes.com/h-bar.html

hideous to some but immensely comfortable, I still have an identical tops position and the 3 main side positions equate to hoods, corners and rearward of corners, the latter being the position you get instead of the drops. Because I have the loop version I also have an additional forward aero position if needed. The angle of the sides is the key for me and seems to allow me to ride without my elbow getting progressively achier.

It's not complete as I'm waiting on parts from the US so, at present, it's trigger shifters, brakes and grips rearward of the loop, with the 'tops' wrapped in bar tape. Once the parts arrive then the shifting will be via thumb shifters mounted on the top corner and brake levers just behind. Then the rest of the side will be wrapped in bar tape. This will give me the 3 distinct positions from which the brake lever is still reachable. Should be similar to this but with the bar tape going further up:-

http://jonesbikes.com/blog/?attachment_id=736

so, hybrid or plain old monstrosity?


----------



## Thomk (23 Aug 2011)

Norm said:


> One of the bikes which I posted bears some resemblance to what you posted. My point, though, was that both the Sirrus and the Scott Sportster are considered "hybrids", along with the Pashley Princess and the Charge Mixer. Other than the Sportster, they don't have MTB geometry, MTB wheels or MTB slicks and I don't think either the Mixer or the Princess have eyelets for panniers.


Charge Mixer 2010/2011 has eyelets for a rear rack and guards (2011 has guards) although I believe the 2009 didn't have either.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Aug 2011)

TheCharityShop said:


> alot


----------



## stevetailor125 (24 Aug 2011)

TheCharityShop said:


> Here we go, latent snobbery rearing its head, alot of road bikers turn their noses up at other cyclists and have appalling arrogance, constantly out to scalp the poor pleb on a hybrid or other



Hey if you've ever seen me cycling uphill with 2 dodgy legs then an old lady on a old 3 speed can scalp me


----------

